# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  All Custom Firmware IOS 4.3.2

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

iPhone 4  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iPhone 4 iOS 4.3.2 Custom  IPSW firmware untethered – Activer (pour les utilisateurs ayant la  carte SIM de l’opérateur du iPhone)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 4 iOS 4.3.2 Custom ipsw firmware  untethered – Non-Activer (pour  les utilisateurs qui ne posséde pas leur carte SIM original) iPhone 3GS New Bootrom  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 3GS new bootrom iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW firmware untethered –  Activer (pour les utilisateurs ayant la carte SIM de l’opérateur du  iPhone)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 3GS new bootrom iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW firmware  untethered –  Non-Activer (pour les utilisateurs qui ne posséde pas leur carte SIM  original)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 3GS new bootrom iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW firmware untethered  Baseband 6.15.00 – Activer (pour les utilisateurs ayant la carte SIM de  l’opérateur du iPhone)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 3GS new bootrom iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW  firmware  untethered Baseband 6.15.00 – Non-Activer (pour les  utilisateurs qui ne posséde pas leur carte SIM original) iPhone 3GS Old Bootrom  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 3GS old bootrom iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW firmware untethered –  Activer (pour les utilisateurs ayant la carte SIM de l’opérateur du  iPhone)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 3GS old bootrom  iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW firmware  untethered –  Non-Activer (pour les utilisateurs qui ne posséde pas leur carte SIM  original)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 3GS old bootrom iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW  firmware untethered  Baseband 6.15.00 – Activer (pour les utilisateurs ayant la carte SIM de  l’opérateur du iPhone)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iPhone 3GS old bootrom iOS 4.3.2 Custom  IPSW firmware  untethered Baseband 6.15.00 – Non-Activer (pour les  utilisateurs qui ne posséde pas leur carte SIM original) iPad 1  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iPad 1 iOS 4.3.2 Custom ipsw firmware untethered iPod Touch 4G  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iPod Touch 4G iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW firmware untethered iPod Touch 3G  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iPod Touch 3G iOS 4.3.2 Custom IPSW firmware untethered

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

